# Smelly dog farts



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

We've been feeding grain-free canned in between raw meals for Renji- easy on his stomach and he needs to gain weight. Well, maybe easier on the stitches but holy cow, I feel like I am here testing stink bombs! UGH! It's like one wave of rotten dog-eggs after another.
























I'm gonna take him out and that boy had better produce a







or else he's getting a Febreeze enema.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You should try perfect form from honest kitchen.
Where can I find a febreeze enema?







You should trade-mark that!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

My dog doesnt fart, but he burps like crazy!!!
HAHAHAH


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Jane, I really wish I thought of it ahead of time. When I started to get the cans, I was thinking that Honest Kitchen would have been perfect. Siiiiiigh. That's okay, just another few days of being gassed out. No pain, no gain, and at least it is COMING OUT!

Maybe I should have gotten the surgeons to implant a little pine tree car freshener. Crisp, cool mountain air when the dog cuts the cheese!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh the poor guy!!! Nothing like a good dog fart, Max is the king of the dog fart in our house.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

my mom used to feed Rayden sausage ICK! She stopped after I put him in her bedroom to sleep lol


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Lacy is queen of the dog farts around here. She can clear a room. That is if you can call green toxic clouds 'clear' she is just rancid.








When Loki farts it always smells like an old cigar.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Eww. Otto is a stinker so I feel for ya.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh, the old dog farts. My basset and 14-year-old pug have perfected to a science.








Heck, I even have a cat that farts and you can hear it when she does it! 
But, at least they don't stand in the other room and have farting contests like my human boys do.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

you know it's going to be a bad one when the dog gets up and leaves the room after he farts....


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: DianaM
> Maybe I should have gotten the surgeons to implant a little pine tree car freshener. Crisp, cool mountain air when the dog cuts the cheese!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quote:When Loki farts it always smells like an old cigar.


That boy has some class, especially if it smells like a Cuban!

During the middle of the night, Renji was sprawled on his side, and to the tune of "Frp, frrrrrip, fraaaaaap," three farts oozed out from under his tail. No wonder I slept till 9!


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

I've never smelled a fart as bad as my dog's. Until I got him, I've never smelled a dog fart, and my parents own 5 dogs. His farts stink so bad!!! When my family comes over, we'll be sitting around, and then they're all like what is that?!?! And I'll point at Speedy sleeping on the floor.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Nothing like Beagle farts! Bella gets gassy after she chews a bone. Yuck!









This thread is cracking me up!!


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Sydney sometimes farts when she goes up the stairs LOL Sounds like she's stepping on a whoopie cusion on each step!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

When I was living with my dad he began sneaking my collie some canned food on the side, he thought Katy was too skinny. Canned food turned her GI emmisions into something even the Nazis would have shied from using. It took me about a week to figure out what exactly was the issue and asked dad to cut it out. He said he felt bad for her and MY punishment was dealing with her commercial strength paint stripper farts. So I waited for pops to fall asleep one evening, opened his bedroom door and Katy had nighty-nite with pops. The canned food vanished from the house.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

It is because they don't have Butt cheeks!!!! LOL...


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

My dogs get stinky farts when I feed them raw ground beef.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

OMG ,you all crack me up, thank you for the good laugh, you made my day!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

OMG! clover is the fartingest dog I have ever seen! its nostril burning tear inducing SBDs all day and night! I wake up thinking he has crapped all over my bedroom and its just him farting! he farts under my desk and has me gagging trying to check my email! UGH!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

One time Nikon was farting so bad that DH couldn't sleep. I found him downstairs on the couch and laughed. I guess he didn't realized that moving the DOG downstairs makes a lot more sense.

Mine all fart on the herring variety of their kibble so I've switched back to the lamb.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono is always farting. He doesn't sleep in the bedroom anymore because I don't like going to school/work smelling like dog farts .


----------

